# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Kompjuteri starton me F1

## unikali

Kjo teme eshte trajtuar disa here, por ne PC qe kam une, HP Compaq d530 CMT, kur futem ne Bios me F10  'Setup' nuk gjej te zgjedh-> Halt On-> No Error.
A mundet dikush te me ndihmoj ne kete PC çfare komande duhet te aplikoj ?
faleminderit.

----------


## user010

Na ngatrove pak, titulli thot tjeter... ca eshte ajo me f1, mos nuk do qe te niset me f1?

Besoj se nuk e ke kete option qe te c'aktivizosh optionin "halt on error", me nje fjale qe te detyrosh kompjuterin te vazhdoj akoma dhe kur shfaqen gabime.

Po ta kishe do e kishe gjetur, ca eshte bios, 5 gjera jan, kerko kerko do e kishe gjetur, llogjikisht duhej te ishte tek "advancet".

Nuk jan te gjitha bios njesoje.

----------


## white_snake

> Kjo teme eshte trajtuar disa here, por ne PC qe kam une, HP Compaq d530 CMT, kur futem ne Bios me F10  'Setup' nuk gjej te zgjedh-> Halt On-> No Error.
> A mundet dikush te me ndihmoj ne kete PC çfare komande duhet te aplikoj ?
> faleminderit.


BIOS settings i ke me disa nen-menu (psh. Main, addvanced, Power, etj)
Opsioni per 'Halt On'  per HP eshte ne nen-menune 'Main', diku tek tre-kater opsionet e fundit.

----------


## unikali

faleminderit.

----------

